# Διάφορα Προιόντα > Όργανα Γυμναστικής >  Διαδρομος BODYSCULPTURE, Δεν εκκινεί!!

## thabibikas

Καλημέρα σας και καλή χρονια!!!
Υγειά και ευτυχία!

Έχω ένα πρόβλημα με τον διάδρομό γυμναστικής!
Το επάθε εντελώς ξαφνικά μια φορά που τον άναψα.

Παίρνει τροφοδοσία και ρεύμα κανονικά, ανάβούν οι ενδείξεις του όλες αλλά ένώ πατάω start, ακούγεται να οπλίζει το ρελέ και να ξε-οπλίζει μέτα από λίγο με αποτέλεσμα το μοτέρ να μην δέχεται ρεύμα!
Παραθέτω και το ανάλογο βίντεο: https://streamable.com/5agv2

https://s9.postimg.org/r9aze3dqn/20171231_160743.jpg

Το μοτέρ κάνει μια μικρή εκκίνησει και σταματάει!
Καρβουνάκια έχει!
Το μοτέρ το έβγαλα και εκτός διαδρόμου για να μην έχει φορτίο αλλά και πάλι το ίδιο!

Ευχαριστώ!

----------


## thabibikas

Καμια βοήθεια;

----------


## NEOMELOS

Έδωσες ρεύμα στο μοτέρ από εξωτερική πηγή, συνεχές; (μπαταρία αυτοκινήτου - UPS κλπ) 
Εάν γυρνάει, έστω και με λίγες στροφές, έστω και να σταματάει με το χέρι, ελέγχεις την πλακέτα.
Και πάλι εδώ είμαστε.

----------


## thabibikas

Το μοτερ αναγράφει 180vdc με τα 12v της μπαταρίας μπορώ να το τεστάρω;

----------


## NEOMELOS

> Το μοτερ αναγράφει 180vdc με τα 12v της μπαταρίας μπορώ να το τεστάρω;



Ναι βέβαια, αλλά μη περιμένεις να έχει δύναμη ή να κινεί ιμάντες με ταχύτητα. Απλά ελέγχεις εάν δεν είναι καμένο.

----------


## mikemtb73

> Το μοτερ αναγράφει 180vdc


Φίλε αγοραζω το μοτερ

Sent from my SM-J710F using Tapatalk

----------

